# Hey Bob, It Seems likes its time for a MT app!!!



## Guro Harold (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Will you be releasing anything like an MT app for iPad and Andriod market? I am using my pc less and less and the current MT software is definitly based on desktop usage. For example I cannot use the picture or Manage Attachments option on my Galaxy Tab.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2011)

I've got no plans at the moment, but will look into things and see what's possible for me to do.  I just went Android for a phone and tablet so can test out some of the options there, and I have access to an iPad to test from there sometimes.


----------

